
A Guide to the Web's Growing Set of Free Image Collections - tingletech
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/08/a-guide-to-the-webs-growing-set-of-free-image-collections/278655/
======
unicornporn
Europeana badly needs a mention:
[http://www.europeana.eu/](http://www.europeana.eu/) ,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europeana](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europeana)

More than 2000 european institutions contribute to the growing collection.

Also has an API: [http://www.europeana.eu/portal/api-
introduction.html](http://www.europeana.eu/portal/api-introduction.html)

------
flgb
The Rijksmuseum even has an API:
[https://www.rijksmuseum.nl/en/api/instructions-for-
use](https://www.rijksmuseum.nl/en/api/instructions-for-use)

